# deathwing loadout/tactics not sure



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

ive been attached to thunderhammer and storm shield weapon loadout with a cyclone missile launcher for my terminators. i fell like this build is a bit unfair for my enemy, but my current list usually has 4 deathwing terminator squads, so i can hold 3 of them in reserve to get 2 of them to DWA. the other squad not held in reserve is either set up for deep strike normally or deployed normally on the table, advancing up the field with a dreadnought w AssCan/CCW and heavy flamer to keep the terminators company. The fourth deathwing squad is deployed normally and advances with a dreadnought identical to the first as well.

my question is. i need all the protection i can get, and i think that replacing the hammer and shield combo will leave me too vulnerable to ap2 weapons when DWAssaulting as well as moving up the board. would it be a good idea to get rid of my extra protection or should i stick with my super mean super tough SS terminators? 

i love the lightning claw weapon build, but im paranoid that theyll all get targeted by ap2 weapons and be destroyed early in the game. if i used the claws, i would need a crusader for protection, but i prefer to play fluff terminators, and Land raiders arent very fluffy to the DW imo. 

I could always just start everything on the table and give my dreadnoughts long ranged right arm weapons, while moving up and firing my cyclone miss launchers at the enemy as well as my dread weapons. 

i could always try to include some bikes in the list for some DStriking accuracy. 

Another question is that if im not mistaken terminators can deep strike so what if i just have all my terminator squads deep strike in for turn 2 and put the dreadnoughts in drop pods? this would protect me from 2 turns of enemy shooting if i get to go second. 

first turn, nothing shows up and my enemy loses a turn of shooting
end of turn 1 (my turn) i do nothing
start of turn 2, my enemy loses another turn of shooting
end of turn 2, i finally start rolling for deep striking my drop pods and terminators. 

this seems like a good strategy since i dont get shot at that much, and since im a majority cc based army, it doesnt affect me as much.


----------



## Tanis.16 (Jan 1, 2011)

what u could do is have 3 th ss terminators and 2 lc terminators in a squad and give one a cyclone missile launcher, and of course the squad with Belial can have an apothecary and standard. I'd personally walk across the bored with a couple of dreds with assault cannons.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Deathwing Assault is optional which is fuckloads better then normal SM pod rules. You can indeed start rolling for your _entire_ army turn 2 if you want to.


I would say that not a single Termie unit is complete without at least 1 Chainfist. S8 is good, but it sucks ass against LRs and AV13 walkers will be hell to shift too. A CF tears through them with ease. Regardless if you ignore the unique models wound allocation example below you should have 1 dude with SB+CF in the unit to take care of such things.

Its extremely easy to mix equipment in DW units to get 5 unique models in each unit since you freely can mix CC and shooting dudes. One example would be:
Sgt LC, LC
1 SB, CF
2 TH, SS
3 SB, PF
4 CML, TH, SS


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

+1 for the CF...it's basically DW's Melta weapon, and we all know how popular they are.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah they seem like a bargain in most situations.


----------

